# Melo's 22, Nene's 17 lift Nuggets over 'Wolves



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Even in their loss-filled existence, the Minnesota Timberwolves have never been this bad to start a season. Carmelo Anthony scored 22 points and Nene had 17 points, eight rebounds and six assists as the Denver Nuggets handed the Timberwolves their 14th straight loss with a 124-111 victory on Wednesday night. The Timberwolves have not won since an opening night victory over New Jersey. Their 1-14 mark is the worst start in team history. Coach Kurt Rambis has tried to accentuate the positives during this skid, but couldn't hide his disapproval after watching his team fall behind by 24 points in the first half.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10433234/Melo's-22,-Nene's-17-lift-Nuggets-over-'Wolves


----------

